# 보다, 내다, 구하다, 살피다



## alodia

Hi! This is another item from 27회 한국어 능력시험 어휘 및 문법 section (중급):

11.)
집을 ( ) 뒤에 다시 생각해 봅시다.
그는 의류 사업으로 많은 이익을 ( ).
어머니의 상태를 ( ) 입원을 결정하려고 한다.
*① 보다* ② 내다 ③ 구하다 ④ 살피다
* So the answer is 보다 but...


집을 ( ) 뒤에 다시 생각해 봅시다. You see (보다) a house and you can think about it after seeing it. You can find (구하다) a house but does it make sense to think about it again after already finding one? You can vacate a house 집내다 and think about it after (but what else can you do?). I guess you can also 살피다 a 집 but again, why think about it again?


그는 의류 사업으로 많은 이익을 ( ). 이익을 보다 is to make/see a profit. 이익을 내다 is to make a profit. I think obtain/getting a profit 이익을 구하다 can also work. 이익을 살피다 I'm not sure. But naver has this sentence 그는 자기 자신의 이익을 살피는 데 능하다. However I don't think it'll work in the context of this question?


어머니의 상태를 ( ) 입원을 결정하려고 한다. Once can look 보다 at a 상태 before hospital admission. I saw some 상태을 내다 but I don't think it'll work on this context. I'm not sure if 구하다 works for 상태 but do we need to 구하다 a 상태 before deciding hospital admission? Of course one can also evaluate 살피다 first a 상태.


----------



## Superhero1

1. 집을 본 뒤에 다시 생각해 봅시다. 집을 구한 뒤에 다시 생각해 봅시다. 집을 살핀 뒤에 다시 생각해봅시다 
2. 그는 의류 사업으로 많은 이익을 봤다. 그는 의류 사업으로 많은 이익을 냈다, 
3. 어머니의 상태를 보고 입원을 결정하려고 한다. 어머니의 상태를 살피고 입원을 결정하려고 한다.

In the first question, you can say 집을 구한 뒤에 다시 생각해 봅시다. When you tried to get a house, for some reason, you did not have time to look around many houses, therefore, you had to rent a house for a month in a hurry, and then, you could search other places to live, staying at the house rented for 1 month. In 집을 살핀 뒤에 다시 생각해봅시다., suppose that there are two detectives. One said to the other, 'I'm not sure he is the culprit. After combing through the house, let's think again.'

In the second question, we very occasionally use the verb 구하다 (which means 좇다 here) with the objective 이익. e.g. 눈 앞의 이익만을 구하지 말고 멀리 내다 보아라. You should weigh short-term gains against long-term consequences.(Do not follow the immediate profit.) Look further.

In the third question, we do not use 내다 or 구하다 with 상태를. I have not heard of 상태를 내다 or 상태를 구하다 before. I think you might see the expression 상태를 나타내다 (showing some degree or state), however 내다 and 나타내다 are different.


----------



## alodia

역시 Superhero1님이다!!!
Thanks!!!!!!! Superb!

This is really my most hated part in the TOPIK paper! ㅠㅠ


----------



## bonbon2023

In "그는 자기 자신의 이익을 살피는 데 능하다. "  '이익을 살피다' is 'to manage profits' that is different from '보다' in '이익을 보다'(to make profits).


----------



## alodia

I see. Thanks a lot!


----------

